# Pets & Cars



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I found the following for heat tips for pets in cars am not sure van heat times but thought with especially folks going to the continent it would be useful as a guide .

If their temperature is a constant 43+c (in fact even 42c) it can cause death or organ failure. Their body condition/breed will play a big part in how they are affected would say though that at 43c even the fittest is in deep possibly irreversible trouble.

OUTSIDE CAR INSIDE CAR TIME to REACH

75f	/ 23.8c >> 100f / 37.7c >> 10 Minutes
75f	/ 23.8c >> 120f / 48.8c >> 30 Minutes
85f	/ 29.4c >> 90f	/ 32.2c >> 5 Minutes
85f	/ 29.4c >> 100f / 37.7c >> 7-10 Minutes
85f	/ 29.4c >> 120f / 48.8c >> 30 Minutes
100f	/ 37.7 >> 140f	/ 60c >>15 Minutes


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

A car is a greenhouse on wheels, amazing how quickly even in coolish conditions a car can heat up inside.

i would have no hesitation in breaking a window if i saw a dog or child in distress.

we have had quite a few heated exchanges with people who think its OK to leave their animal because they have left a window slightly open. when told i will break a window most have second thoughts.


John


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

But a Motorhome is a different situation altogether.
I have 2 dogs and spend much time in Spain.Whilst we try not have them out with us in the heat of the day, the fact is that a Motorhome is not the same as a car as it has a much larger airspace and less window area than a car ( well ours does anyway).
I have a temp guage inside and monitor the temp and even when 35c+ outside have rarely seen temp inside exceed 30c with vents and some windows open. Also the dogs are settled with plenty of water and not panting which is always a good sign. I have to say that if some do gooder broke my my windows I might do the same to his neck !


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

As l said Brian am not sure how it compares to a motorhome but even if not close may well help with cars


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I would never leave my Chloe in a car, even for a few minutes.

But a motorhome uis different. I have a max min thermometer in the van and even on the most sunny days, it rarely goes above 27.


----------

